# Bits Dubai vs VIT vs Manipal vs IPU



## Superayush (May 2, 2014)

I wish to do b.tech in CS and I want to keep other options ready too so pls comment which are my best options.
My mains didn't go well *miseed cut off by 1 mark 114*
Manipal I got 119
Vit I got rank of 9.8k
Bitsat ip are later this month


P.S. I also heard some DU colleges have started b.tech degree in CS and other common branches like electronics are they good anyone has idea as their entrance is solely based boards result

Please advice


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 3, 2014)

I think it will impact the future of the students to have such a course. DU operates its FYUP B.Tech from it's science departments (note especially, science and not engineering) - Computer Science, Electronics Science and Instrumentation Science.

Because it is a science department, the syllabus and labs will not exactly match what is offered at a regular engineering college. It is no way inferior, just different. This also means the syllabus will not exactly match a standard CSE/ECE/I&C syllabus and hence is a red signal for those intending to write GATE - you may need to work extra hard as you will find that there are a few topics in GATE which are replaced by different subjects in these "science" courses.

Finally, you are given a degree by a science department - most likely IITs and NITs have no problem with this, but government job employers will as they will often demand a degree in engineering.

As far as quality goes it ought to be very good. The only issue is of further studies.

How do I know? I myself am such a graduate, having graduated in a four year degree in electronics and not in ECE. The syllabus of the 4 year program has notable changes to ECE and we had to put in a lot of extra effort for GATE. No provision is provided for graduates like us; we are to compete with "regular" ECE engineers.

There is no hurdle though that cannot be overcome if you put some efforts. But I am going to tell you that Computer/Electronic Science is different from Computer/Electronic Engineering and you'd want to have a look and decide what suits you the best. All the best for your future 

P.S. After observing the syllabus I do feel the first year rigour is less in DU as there seems to be less mathematics involved and it seems more "practical" oriented. I do feel you will have good lab exposure but theoretically will lag a little bit. If you manage to take some math based electives you should be fine. However, I am not happy with the fact that there is only one semester of physics in the DU course.

So I'd advise you to try for IPU or VIT. I don't know much about BITS Dubai unfortunately.


----------



## Superayush (May 3, 2014)

Thx a lot for response appreciate your detailed report.

See my plan is to do masters in CS from abroad like US,Singapore 

since u say DUs b tech may not be true engg one so I might try for other engg colleges in Delhi too(I believe jamia milia islamia has a department of engineering)

Unfortunately iit Delhi,nit Delhi,dtu,nsit,iiit Delhi gone coz of poor mains score so need to carefully explore options

Thanks again


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

You might want to consider NTU or NUS in Singapore for under-grad. They only consider your boards result.


----------



## Superayush (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> You might want to consider NTU or NUS in Singapore for under-grad. They only consider your boards result.



But how much in boards I expecting around 94 or so


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

Superayush said:


> But how much in boards I expecting around 94 or so



Last year CBSE cut off was 97% I think. :/
Sorry bud. These are top colleges in Asia.


----------



## Superayush (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Last year CBSE cut off was 97% I think. :/
> Sorry bud. These are top colleges in Asia.



What options do I have more pls tell


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 4, 2014)

Superayush said:


> What options do I have more pls tell



Try NIT Trichy. 
Its A1 in CS among NITs and even defeats some IITs.


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

Superayush said:


> What options do I have more pls tell



You can at least apply to these.
Have you given SAT?


----------



## Superayush (May 4, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Try NIT Trichy.
> Its A1 in CS among NITs and even defeats some IITs.



But dude I got only 114 in mains :/  



> You can at least apply to these.
> Have you given SAT?



Nope as initially I did not have plan to study in US should I give now?


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

Superayush said:


> But dude I got only 114 in mains :/
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as initially I did not have plan to study in US should I give now?



US colleges' admission process is over now. If you give SAT now, you may stand a chance next year.


----------



## Superayush (May 4, 2014)

So tell me dude what should I do also see for me fees won't be an issue as my dad can get like rs 10L per annum rebate on university education of child so advice accordingly


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

Superayush said:


> So tell me dude what should I do also see for me fees won't be an issue as my dad can get like rs 10L per annum rebate on university education of child so advice accordingly



Got good Extra-Curriculars?
Try NUS and NTU. 
You missed the oppotunity for US colleges.

- - - Updated - - -

I think you missed NTU and NUS' deadlines too. Basically you are screwed.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 4, 2014)

Go with Manipal!

VIT Student Teacher Ratio is somewhat 1:400 so reject it.

There is a good upcoming University called UPES,Dehradun!Must take a look!

You can try Imperial College of London!Based on just IELTS and your board merit you can get CS


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Go with Manipal!
> 
> VIT Student Teacher Ratio is somewhat 1:400 so reject it.
> 
> ...



Thx mate btw at upes dehradun it has CS engg course??



> think you missed NTU and NUS' deadlines too. Basically you are screwed.



That didn't help ..


----------



## ramesh123 (May 5, 2014)

Superayush said:


> My mains didn't go well *miseed cut off by 1 mark 114*


That's really painful


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 5, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Thx mate btw at upes dehradun it has CS engg course??
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't help ..


They have Btech CS with specialization

I guess specialization in Cloud computing is a good option! 

Better check out: 
 *m.upes.ac.in/degree-next.aspx?levelid=1


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> They have Btech CS with specialization
> 
> I guess specialization in Cloud computing is a good option!
> 
> ...



Thx a lot bro that WAS WHAT I WANTED I have filled the application form and made payment for the test UPESEAT  do u have idea when will its admit card be available test is on 24 may I know and btw man...


Thx a lot yaar this was what I needed btw how is this university so unknown till now? Coz of its premium fee?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 5, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Thx a lot bro that WAS WHAT I WANTED I have filled the application form and made payment for the test UPESEAT  do u have idea when will its admit card be available test is on 24 may I know and btw man...
> 
> 
> Thx a lot yaar this was what I needed btw how is this university so unknown till now? Coz of its premium fee?



It is a cream layered university founded in association with Ministry of Petroleum, Government of India! 

It was silent for years but now with a ultra-active director it has been restructured! 

You must personally visit and question its alumina(Try to obtain their contact from fb)

As far my knowledge faculty is phenomenal plus the infrastructure!


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 5, 2014)

UPES is good but you may be disappointed if you go in there thinking about placements only. They have good infrastructure and somewhat decent faculty and they conduct some quite innovative courses at times.

I'd recommend OP to try Manipal or local colleges around Delhi. I would also recommend OP to NOT take a drop and take admission at the best available place.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 5, 2014)

[MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION] : Have you tried the entrance exams of other Indian Univ's like IPU , Thapar and Jamia Millia etc ?. My brother is in the same position as you, he is expecting 85-90 in boards and will be giving all these exams.
 [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] : Where did you hear about UPES being a good college ?, I was eligible for their MBA programs because of my score in CAT/MAT, they even called me for a GD/PI but I didn't go because I wasn't aware about the rep of this college.

However I am not interested in their MBA programs, one of their M.Tech programs called "M.Tech in Artificial Intelligence and Neural Networks" deeply intrigues me, but again I am not sure about their rep/placements etc


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> [MENTION=155555]Superayush[/MENTION] : Have you tried the entrance exams of other Indian Univ's like IPU , Thapar and Jamia Millia etc ?. My brother is in the same position as you, he is expecting 85-90 in boards and will be giving all these exams.
> [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] : Where did you hear about UPES being a good college ?, I was eligible for their MBA programs because of my score in CAT/MAT, they even called me for a GD/PI but I didn't go because I wasn't aware about the rep of this college.
> 
> However I am not interested in their MBA programs, one of their M.Tech programs called "M.Tech in Artificial Intelligence and Neural Networks" deeply intrigues me, but again I am not sure about their rep/placements etc



I am giving *IPU JAMIA* and thapar is based on mains score which u must have seen isn't good at all 

While searching net I did find some scrutiny with UPES graduate programs but as far as UG programs are concerned there were no issues..plus couple of my friends  had aldready applied for UPES and they didn't tell me earlier... but thx Kunal for the tip

My first aim is BITS PILANI/GOA if that dosent work than other options. My bitsat on 15 may

Edit: [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] should I apply for thapar university I have 114 in mains expecting 94% in boards though I am outside Punjab candidate..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 7, 2014)

Superayush said:


> I am giving *IPU JAMIA* and thapar is based on mains score which u must have seen isn't good at all
> 
> While searching net I did find some scrutiny with UPES graduate programs but as far as UG programs are concerned there were no issues..plus couple of my friends  had aldready applied for UPES and they didn't tell me earlier... but thx Kunal for the tip
> 
> ...



Try hard for pilani.My friend got 9k rank in JEE (2012 batch).He got Hyderabad campus of pilani!

Thapar is good UNI but I think DU is better!
If you concerned with placement and quality try COEP(College of Engineering Pune)
Or VJTI,Mumbai!


----------



## hitesh (May 7, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Try hard for pilani.My friend got 9k rank in JEE (2012 batch).He got Hyderabad campus of pilani!
> 
> *Thapar is good UNI but I think DU is better!*
> If you concerned with placement and quality try COEP(College of Engineering Pune)
> Or VJTI,Mumbai!



Thapar is much better for B.Tech


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Try hard for pilani.My friend got 9k rank in JEE (2012 batch).He got Hyderabad campus of* pilani*!


Pilani is a city


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2014)

he meant this:
*www.bits-pilani.ac.in/hyderabad/


----------



## Superayush (May 7, 2014)

Yea currently full throttle is bits let's see left much to god...


----------



## Superayush (May 23, 2014)

People wasn't able to get good in bitsat(196) but got 4555 rank in manipal should I apply there for CS? cutoff for manipal mentioned in 2012 for main campus was upto 3680 but most seniors I consulted say that I should go for counselling 
So manipal good option?


----------

